# New mystery snails



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Was at Aquatic Kingdom today.. they had a nice assortment of various coloured mystery snails. I got a beautiful Burgundy one. Never seen this morph before, the body is dark purple with a dark brown/burgundy shell. I also got some blue or black ones, won't know which 'til I get a better look. They have very light coloured shells. Also picked up another gold. I hope I'll get some nice coloured babies from these. I'm tempted to go back and get another burgundy one.. it is a truly beautiful colour to see cruising around the tank glass.


----------

